# Bioflow magnetic collar



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I bought one of these for Nellie after seeing someone on here mention it in passing. A large part of me thought I was wasting £30....and the plain black collar with a tiny attached magnet did not convince me otherwise...
However...it _might_ be the supplements kicking in, _or_ my imagination, but I do think I can see a change.
She seems to be moving around a little more, and more easily...but what is really noticeable is that she seems to have 'come awake' and started showing her feisty side again. She has certainly been shouting at me and demanding treats and is generally spending more time being interactive.
So...has anyone else any experience of magnet therapy??


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

no.... I have never even heard of them.... but I will very interested to read how you (your cat) gets on with this thing. 

I remember just a few short years ago people almost rolling around laughing at me and telling me I had MUG stamped on my forehead when I first started buying Feliway. 

Best of luck!! (and keep us posted)


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I will also be interested to see how this works out.Not for use in a cat but my daughter is thinking of this for her horse ,in the form of a magnetic leg wrap.She(horse) is 32years old and has joint probs in a hind leg.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Banjo has one :thumbup: he is much better in the mornings when he gets up no where near as stiff  although you have to keep swiveling it round so the magnet is in the right place  but fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

So where should the magnet be placed??


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Paddypaws said:


> So where should the magnet be placed??


I assume the cat one is the same, Banjo's has to be very snugley fited & the magnet is right on his throat well when he goes to bed anyway


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

My old dog had one of those and it really helped with her arthritics


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

I was so desperate to help my Merlin, that I actually bought both my cats these collars. Lance (now age 15) has arthritis, and I have to say he isn't deteriorating as much as I would have expected, which does indicate that the collar helps. The only meds he's on is Glucosamine (Seraquin) which is only a supplement, yet he is still able to jump the garden fence. He is a bit stiff on one leg, and doesn't like being stroked too much in that area, but generally he seems just as happy as he has been all his life.

Another interesting point - I have a magnetic pad in our bed which is meant to help with neck pain since a car crash, and Lance always aims for that spot to sleep on out of the whole bed. The mat supposedly boosts any magnetic bracelets/collars etc, and so I do find it interesting that this is where he sits. Merlin used to be the same, whereas Logi (who doesn't have a Bioflow collar) sits anywhere on the bed, and not noticeably more on that spot.

It could all be nonsense, but I am of the opinion that it is worth a try.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Just to throw a spanner in the works, I think it is all nonsnse, but then I am a keen advocate of evidence based medicine, so I will reconsider when science proves that it works, but until then it stays in the same bag as crystal therapy, homeopathy and tree hugging as far as I am concerned


----------



## Magnetic Health (Oct 13, 2010)

Bioflow collars do work! I've been recommending them for the past 8 years and have seen some brilliant results - both for people (who are more sceptical) and their animals (who aren't!).


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Would someone take the time to explain the theory of it to an ignoramus?


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Chez87 said:


> Would someone take the time to explain the theory of it to an ignoramus?


make that 2 ignoramuses look for a rough explanation of the theory behind it

(or should that be ignorami? see, I am so much of an ignoramus that I dodn't even know the plural of the word )


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Would if I could my daughter knows more about it (for use in horses)I believe it encourages the blood to flow better in the area of the magnet(or something along those lines)If that is rubbish then I apologize


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

magnetic dog and cat collar for natural pain relief
Hi Tje chez hope the above helps


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

I used to sell Bioflow products - here's the science they taught us. Red blood cells are shaped like donuts (but with a dent instead of a hole). They release oxygen into the blood stream by a gentle pulsing action. If there is something wrong with the body (eg arthritis) these blood cells clump together and so can't pulse as well - and so not as much oxygen is released into the blood, and hence joints, organs, skin, tendons, muscles etc don't receive as much oxygen and don't function as well.

However, red blood cells contain iron. If a magnet is placed over a pulse point, the blood passes through the magnetic field and this acts upon the iron and causes the blood cells to separate - so they can pulse properly and release more oxygen. The more oxygen the blood releases into organs, joints, etc - the healthier the body.


----------



## Magnetic Health (Oct 13, 2010)

That's a pretty good explanation Spellweaver. Hope this attachment helps explain things but if you need more info get in touch.


----------



## Magnetic Health (Oct 13, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> So where should the magnet be placed??


People wear magnets on their wrist because they've got a good supply of blood close to the surface. On dogs/cats - try and position the magnet on the side of the neck. If your cat or dog is particularly hairy, part the fur so the magnet 'nestles' in or if you have to, slightly trim the fur.


----------



## Magnetic Health (Oct 13, 2010)

buffie said:


> I will also be interested to see how this works out.Not for use in a cat but my daughter is thinking of this for her horse ,in the form of a magnetic leg wrap.She(horse) is 32years old and has joint probs in a hind leg.


Well worth considering using a magnetic brushing boot - we get great results. Three month trial period on all magnetic products. Bioflow for horses information « Magnetic Health


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Magnetic Health said:


> People wear magnets on their wrist because they've got a good supply of blood close to the surface. On dogs/cats - try and position the magnet on the side of the neck. If your cat or dog is particularly hairy, part the fur so the magnet 'nestles' in or if you have to, slightly trim the fur.


:scared: FGS thats the last time I let OH read distructions  is it the left side under the ear? hope so thats where it usually end up


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

BSH said:


> Just to throw a spanner in the works, I think it is all nonsnse, but then I am a keen advocate of evidence based medicine, so I will reconsider when science proves that it works, but until then it stays in the same bag as crystal therapy, homeopathy and tree hugging as far as I am concerned


* agreed * On par with homeopathy, copper bracelets, and wearing lucky pants imo. But perhaps one day we will be proven wrong by a steady stream of RCTs.


----------



## Atlantys (Aug 24, 2010)

BSH said:


> Just to throw a spanner in the works, I think it is all nonsnse, but then I am a keen advocate of evidence based medicine, so I will reconsider when science proves that it works, but until then it stays in the same bag as crystal therapy, homeopathy and tree hugging as far as I am concerned


I agree completely.



Spellweaver said:


> If there is something wrong with the body (eg arthritis) these blood cells clump together and so can't pulse as well - and so not as much oxygen is released into the blood, and hence joints, organs, skin, tendons, muscles etc don't receive as much oxygen and don't function as well.
> 
> However, red blood cells contain iron.


They do, but in haemoglobin, serum ferritin and haemosiderin, which are *not* forms that can be affected by ferromagnetism, thankfully, otherwise getting an MRI (which uses VERY strong magnets) would kill you.

For a good link that cites the British Medical Journal's opinion on magnetic therapy, go here. If anyone wants access to other medical and scientific journal articles on the subject (available only with a subscription) please PM me and I'll send them on.


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

When I put a Bioflow Collar on my old GSD... I almost immediately saw a difference.....and I use one myself for my tennis elbow which works wonders also.... They are pretty good and worth the money..... I would certainly recommend all Bioflow products..... Pamx


----------



## Magnetic Health (Oct 13, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> :scared: FGS thats the last time I let OH read distructions  is it the left side under the ear? hope so thats where it usually end up


Left or right is fine.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Magnetic Health said:


> Left or right is fine.


:thumbup: Thats great thanks it always end up there


----------



## bug_girl (Aug 30, 2009)

> Red blood cells are shaped like donuts (but with a dent instead of a hole). They release oxygen into the blood stream by a gentle pulsing action. If there is something wrong with the body (eg arthritis) these blood cells clump together and so can't pulse as well - and so not as much oxygen is released into the blood, and hence joints, organs, skin, tendons, muscles etc don't receive as much oxygen and don't function as well.
> 
> However, red blood cells contain iron. If a magnet is placed over a pulse point, the blood passes through the magnetic field and this acts upon the iron and causes the blood cells to separate - so they can pulse properly and release more oxygen. The more oxygen the blood releases into organs, joints, etc - the healthier the body.


I'm sorry if this sounds rude, but that is complete and utter nonsense - pseudoscience claptrap of the highest order.

Red blood cells don't pulsate to release oxygen.

Magnetic fields don't affect the clumping of blood cells. If they did they would increase the clumping of blood cells, not reduce it. (hold a magnet under a piece of paper sprinkled with iron filings - do the filings spread out or clump together?).

As Atlantys points out - if red blood cells were magnetic, then putting a human (or any other animal) into an MRI would kill them instantly. The immense magnetic fields would literally tear them to shreds.

If someone wants to live in la-la land and believe that the fairies at the bottom of the garden keep them safe at night and a fridge magnet taped to their forehead will cure their headaches then that's their business. However, if people are being encouraged to spend money on products on the basis of tosh like this, then it is unethical to let it go unchecked.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

bug_girl said:


> I'm sorry if this sounds rude, but that is complete and utter nonsense - pseudoscience claptrap of the highest order.
> 
> Red blood cells don't pulsate to release oxygen.


Yes they do. "_It is probable that as the RBC's age they become less deformable due to diminishing efficiency of ion pumping mechanisms"_ taken from Red Blood Cells Read and learn!



bug_girl said:


> If they did they would increase the clumping of blood cells, not reduce it. (hold a magnet under a piece of paper sprinkled with iron filings - do the filings spread out or clump together?).


Errrm - they can do both. You've obviously not played with an "Etch a Sketch" and pulled iron filing into straight lines with a magnet to make drawings 

Perhaps you ought to brush up a bit on your science before so rudely lecturing other people about theirs


----------



## bug_girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> Yes they do. "_It is probable that as the RBC's age they become less deformable due to diminishing efficiency of ion pumping mechanisms"_ taken from Red Blood Cells Read and learn!


Deformable does not mean "pulsating", it means "squashy". Red blood cells are deformable so they are able to squash up to pass through narrow blood vessels (e.g. the capilliaries in your lungs). As they age they become less able to do this, so your body recycles them after 100 days or so.



> Errrm - they can do both. You've obviously not played with an "Etch a Sketch" and pulled iron filing into straight lines with a magnet to make drawings


Etch-a-scetch doesn't use magnets - they're filled with aluminium powder, which is non-magnetic. There are (or were) childs toys that used magnets to move iron filings around to draw things, but Etch-a-scetch isn't one of them. Also, these would be examples of clumping anyway - the iron filings are drawn to the point of the magnet, not pushed away from it.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Paddypaws said:


> I bought one of these for Nellie after seeing someone on here mention it in passing. A large part of me thought I was wasting £30....and the plain black collar with a tiny attached magnet did not convince me otherwise...
> However...it _might_ be the supplements kicking in, _or_ my imagination, but I do think I can see a change.
> She seems to be moving around a little more, and more easily...but what is really noticeable is that she seems to have 'come awake' and started showing her feisty side again. She has certainly been shouting at me and demanding treats and is generally spending more time being interactive.
> So...has anyone else any experience of magnet therapy??


Yep they are brilliant, lots of my dogs have had them with great results


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

bug_girl said:


> Deformable does not mean "pulsating", it means "squashy".


So now you have proved your science education is lacking, you are trying to do the same with your English! Why would you think that someone who has a first class honours degree in English would think that "deformable" means pulsating? The relative word in the sentence is "pumping". A "pumping" action is a "pulsating" action.

"It is probable that as the RBC's age they become less deformable due to diminishing efficiency of ion pumping mechanisms""



bug_girl said:


> Also, these would be examples of clumping anyway - the iron filings are drawn to the point of the magnet, not pushed away from it.


No - the filings are lined up in the direction of the magnetic field, not clumped together (Shrugs) Basic science for 5 year olds. Read this for a bit of help if you are stuck.

What are Magnets?


----------



## Atlantys (Aug 24, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> The relative word in the sentence is "pumping". A "pumping" action is a "pulsating" action.
> 
> "It is probable that as the RBC's age they become less deformable due to diminishing efficiency of ion pumping mechanisms""


Not that I want to step into the crossfire here, but the "ion pump" that's being referred to in your source is the Na+/K+ pump (so sorry to use Wikipedia as a source, but it is very simplified and collated in one place).

It's the exchange of sodium and potassium ions into and out of the blood cells' (and others, for that matter) membranes, and happens on an extremely small scale, much too small to cause any pulsation. The 'pump' is simply the idea of one type of ion entering the cell, and the other exiting the cell, not a physical action.

We still don't know exactly why erythrocytes lose elasticity, but research seems mainly to be divided between the cause being the lipid bilayer or protein network scaffolds.


----------



## bug_girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> Why would you think that someone who has a first class honours degree in English would think that "deformable" means pulsating? The relative word in the sentence is "pumping". A "pumping" action is a "pulsating" action.


I apologise. I picked up on "deformable" as the part of the quote that related to the RBCs changing shape. Though you could equally ask - why would I assume that someone thinks an ion pump involves a pulsating action? Either way - red blood cells don't pulsate.



Spellweaver said:


> No - the filings are lined up in the direction of the magnetic field, not clumped together (Shrugs) Basic science for 5 year olds.


The iron filings start out all spread apart over the paper. When the magnet is applied, they move together. Whether they move together into lines or into a single clump depends on how the magnet is applied. Either way - the important part is that the filings move _together_ rather than move _apart_.


----------



## paws4training (Oct 22, 2010)

My puppy has been wearing one for the last 4 months as he has elbow displacia and arthritis it has made a big difference already!


----------



## Magnetic Health (Oct 13, 2010)

paws4training said:


> My puppy has been wearing one for the last 4 months as he has elbow displacia and arthritis it has made a big difference already!


There's been some 'interesting' discussion but the results speak for themselves and for anyone who doesn't think Bioflow collars ease their dog/cat's condition return them within 90 days for a refund. It's either a 'cheap fix' or you get your money back. Where's the problem?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Magnetic Health said:


> There's been some 'interesting' discussion but the results speak for themselves and for anyone who doesn't think Bioflow collars ease their dog/cat's condition return them within 90 days for a refund. It's either a 'cheap fix' or you get your money back. Where's the problem?


There is a problem when people seek out these controversial remedies (from a scientific point of view) first because it is cheap. Saves them a trip to the vet to look for underlying medical reasons and treatment, which costs more money.


----------



## Atlantys (Aug 24, 2010)

But isn't it amazing how all those 'cheap fixes', that have been proven to have absolutely no effect on health when submitted to actual, scientific, clinical, evidence-based tests _instead _of anecdotes, manage to add up to a billion dollar industry?

*Magnetic therapy does not work.* It can not work, except to produce the placebo effect on the owners.

"The problem", as you put it, is when you advocate that the owners of an animal that is in pain do absolutely nothing useful to actually help them, and so the animal suffers while the owner's conscience about it is appeased.

Obviously, because of your conflict of interest caused by you selling the product, your morality and testimony on the subject are somewhat questionable, and you obviously don't see this as a "problem". I do. I have no such interests, I am simply extremely concerned about owners being sucked in by pseudo-scientific nonsense, leaving their animals in pain and discomfort.

By suggesting that they should put a magnet on the collar of their cat or dog instead of treating them medically, I believe that you are being extremely irresponsible, if not negligent.

By the way, I don't know about UK law on the subject, but in the US magnet therapy product advertising may not make any medical claims whatsoever, because the FDA does not permit the advertising of unfounded claims, and there are *no* founded claims for magnet therapy.

BBC NEWS | Health | Magnet therapies 'have no effect'

Magnet therapy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Animal Magnetism - Bad Science


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Atlantys said:


> But isn't it amazing how all those 'cheap fixes', that have been proven to have absolutely no effect on health when submitted to actual, scientific, clinical, evidence-based tests _instead _of anecdotes, manage to add up to a billion dollar industry?


You are wrong to state this. Some tests have been inconclusive, some have been very conclusive. Some of these have been very high profile, such as Maudsleys Hospital in London trialling the use of magnetic therapy (funded by the UK Department of Health) in depression:

magnetic therapy for depression



Atlantys said:


> *Magnetic therapy does not work.* It can not work, except to produce the placebo effect


This is your opinion which you have a right to voice. However, it is neither borne out by the majority of evidence on the subject, nor by the actual results people have found by using these devices. Have a look at this:

How Bioflow works

In additon, there are lots of references here from the Magnetic Therapy Council for those of you who would like a less blinkered view than that of Atlantys:

Magnetic therapy research



Atlantys said:


> "The problem", as you put it, is when you advocate that the owners of an animal that is in pain do absolutely nothing useful to actually help them, and so the animal suffers while the owner's conscience about it is appeased.
> 
> Obviously, because of your conflict of interest caused by you selling the product, your morality and testimony on the subject are somewhat questionable, and you obviously don't see this as a "problem". I do. I have no such interests, I am simply extremely concerned about owners being sucked in by pseudo-scientific nonsense, leaving their animals in pain and discomfort.
> 
> By suggesting that they should put a magnet on the collar of their cat or dog instead of treating them medically, I believe that you are being extremely irresponsible, if not negligent.


How dare you insinuate something like this?    You know nothing at all about me and yet you feel qualified say things like this - hmmm. Very similar to your take on magnetic therapay, methinks! Just who on earth do you think you are to cast these sorts of aspersions on my integrity and morality?   I no longer sell these products, but when I did I was being neither irresponsible nor negligent nor immoral. The people and animals I sold magnetic products to were turning to magnetic therapy because conventional therapy was not working. In most cases it was being bought to use as an adjunct to conventional therapy, not a replacement. In ALL cases where medical/veterinary help had not already been sought, I used to advise going to the GP/Vet asap.

Because of personal circumstances I no longer sell these products, and so, like you, I have no interests in promoting magnetic therapy. However, what concerns me most about your virulent and abusive attack is that a lot of people and animals have found relief through magnetic therapy, a relief which *you *are trying to deny them just because of your own personal beliefs. Now that *is definitely* highly irresponsible and immoral on an open forum such as this.



Atlantys said:


> By the way, I don't know about UK law on the subject, but in the US magnet therapy product advertising may not make any medical claims whatsoever, because the FDA does not permit the advertising of unfounded claims, and there are *no* founded claims for magnet therapy.


No, you DON'T know about UK law on the subject. Thankfully, here in the UK we don't operate with such closed minds as yours. Bioflow products are registered as Class 1 medical devices and, as stated above, the Department of Health are funding research into magnestic therapy for treatment of depression.

You are entitled to your opinion, but the majority of the evidence disagrees with your opinion. And certainly the majority of people on here who have used the products have found great benefit from their use. You can deny magnetic therapy works until you are blue in the face. You'll never convince the thousands for whom magnetic therapy has transformed either theirs or their animals' lives.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

As *I* started this thread, I suppose I should stick my head above the parapet and give an update.
Nellie _does_ seem to be moving round a little more freely and I think her limp is less pronounced. She has certainly made several 'jumps' between furniture which she has not attempted for some time.
Nellie is also taking several neutraceutical ( sp ?? ) supplements and is of course under close supervision from my vet with regular medical checks.
Thanks to all who have added replies to this post.In my original post I did ask for personal experiences, rather than a scientific critique, and I am somewhat saddened that this thread...like several others on this forum recently...seems to have degenerated into a slanging match in places.:frown:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> You are wrong to state this. Some tests have been inconclusive, some have been very conclusive.


Yes, but both sides of the story can produce evidence to back up their claims. For example, reviews of the scientific literature have been very conclusive: It doesn't work. Here is a quote from one done in 2006

_Ex__traordinary claims demand extraordinary evidence. If there is any healing effect of magnets, it is apparently small since published research, both theoretical and experimental, is weighted heavily against any therapeutic benefit. Patients should be advised that magnet therapy has no proved benefits. If they insist on using a magnetic device they could be advised to buy the cheapest-this will at least alleviate the pain in their wallet._
from: Feingold and Flamm (2006): http://www.dcscience.net/finegold-flamm-bmj-06.pdf

To be fair, just because the NHS is making something available as part of its repetoire doesn't mean that it has passed medical muster. Homeopathy is an alternative treatment also available, that has got equally dubious claims and little scientific evidence to back up but that is a completely different debate.

My point is that you can find information to back up either claim. And that is highlighted by my next point too:



Spellweaver said:


> In additon, there are lots of references here from the Magnetic Therapy Council for those of you who would like a less blinkered view than that of Atlantys:
> 
> Magnetic therapy research


You know, I would put so much more stock in their research section if they had taken the time to also list those studies that have not found any outcomes whatsoever. I would bet that those studies outweigh those that do find some effect. As such, it is a very one-sided picture that they are presenting.

Also, this list seems to contain quite a few newspaper articles. Well, I think we all know how little journalists are trained in reporting medical findings.


----------



## Atlantys (Aug 24, 2010)

As I told you when I PMd you and apologised for offending you Spellweaver, my intention was not to address you at all, and certainly not to insult you.

I was responding to the Bioflow magnetic salesperson who said something to the effect that "it's a cheap fix or you get your money back, so what's the problem". _That's_ the attitude I object to, and I think any pet owner on this board _should _object to this attitude from anyone purporting to offer healthcare to their pets.

I'm sorry, I don't have time to do much more than link to a few journal articles now, but I am afraid that the majority of research does _not _disagree with me. In face, it's the _evidence_ that I'm basing my assessment on, not anecdotes.

The second source you quote "How Bioflow works" is a sales pitch. It cites no sources and has no basis in medical fact. It is simply an advertisement.

I also think you may have misunderstood the study you cited to support your argument. It is actually irrelevant to your argument, as it does something very different from what you claim Bioflow does. It uses extremely strong transcranial electromagnets magnets placed directly on the skull, penetrating very specific parts of the brain to alter mood. This has _nothing _to do with an extremely weak Bioflow-type magnet placed on a collar or wrist, supposedly magnetising your blood.

Also, you probably won't be pleased to hear that the study itself had this to say about their tests:


> [Repetitive transcranial magnetic stimulation (rTMS)] was *not as effective* as [electroconvulsive therapy (ECT)], and ECT was substantially more effective for the short-term treatment of depression.


 Emphasis my own.

It's difficult to find scientific literature on the subject that doesn't require an academic subscription, but I'll try to find some that are open to the public.

Magnet Therapy: Healing or Hogwash? Bruce L. Flamm, MD Editorial from the journal _Anaesthesia and Analgesia_.

Static Magnetic Therapy Does Not Decrease Pain or Opioid Requirements: A Randomized Double-Blind Trial. M. Soledad Cepeda, MD, PhD, et al. Article about magnets lack of efficacy on pain relief from the journal _Anaesthesia and Analgesia_.

Comparative effect of positive and negative static magnetic fields on heart rate and blood pressure in healthy adults. Martha R Hinman Article showing a lack of effect of magnets on heart rate and blood pressure from the journal _Clinical Rehabilitation_.

Effects of Permanent Magnets on Resting Skin and Blood Perfusion in Healthy Persons Assessed by Laser Doppler Flowmetry and Imaging. H.N Mayrovitz, et al. Article stating there is no more blood in the skin in areas in contact with magnets than those without, from the journal _Bioelectromagnetics_.

I am *not *attempting to enter a mudslinging match, and I respect your right to have your opinion.

I simply reserve the right to base my own opinion on evidence, and if and when the _evidence _ proves my opinion wrong, I will change it.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Sorry to bump such a very old thread but I am currently looking into getting one of these for my dog who is starting to show some stiffness in his leg especially after laying down a lot. Ii was wondering where is the cheapest place to purchase one from as they do seem pricey!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> But isn't it amazing how all those 'cheap fixes', that have been proven to have absolutely no effect on health when submitted to actual, scientific, clinical, evidence-based tests instead of anecdotes, manage to add up to a billion dollar industry?


Why is this such a problem? The pet industry is a billion dollar business. Pet food manufacturers make amazing claims and justifications for the rubbish they charge a fortune for. These are products which really can cause long term damage. Whether or not a magnet can do any good, it is less likely to cause harm than feeding a bad diet. I cannot see why it's something to get so heated about. It's just another product on the market for pet owners to spend money on if they wish.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I've learned so much from this thread. Etch-a-Sketch doesn't contain a magnet (who knew?). And don't tape fridge magnets to your head.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

My friend had a Bioflow Magnet for her cat who suffered from stiff joints after taking Metacam. She saw a noticeable change and believed that it helped her be more flexible.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

And the power of the placebo effect should never be underestimated. Seriously.


----------

